
SwimOutlet.com Data Breach Stats - lloydde
https://foolswisdom.com/2017/01/18/swimoutlet-com-data-breach/
======
tjpaudio
How do you guys feel about paypal checkout, would it keep you safe in a breach
like this? My thinking is it should presumably, since they are not storing any
CC information.

